# Benefit Bass Tournament Lake Allatoona Nov. 15th



## RangerBass (Oct 8, 2014)

I am hosting a Benefit Bass Tournament at Lake Allatoona Gatewood park boat ramp on November 15th 
safelight - 3pm 
$50 per boat - 50% payout 1/7
$10 Big Bass - 100% payout 

*Benefit to raise money to help the family of Betty Joyce Pope Ray.  She lost her battle with cancer on September 27th. Come on out and enjoy a great day of fishing and support a good cause. 
Any questions or donations 
Contact: Jason Wiley - 770-480-7285 
Thanks!


----------



## wretched64 (Oct 11, 2014)

a wednesday?   id fish if on a weekend


----------



## RangerBass (Oct 13, 2014)

November 15th is a Saturday.  See you there!  Looking forward to a good turnout!  Thanks


----------



## wretched64 (Oct 13, 2014)

my bad i waas thinking this month    ill be there


----------



## 33788 (Oct 16, 2014)

If I bring my boat down by that time I will come and donate too  .  My 12 year old daughter or 7 year old son will be my fishing partner for this event.


----------



## RangerBass (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds good sir!  We will look forward to seeing you there!  Thanks!


----------



## RangerBass (Nov 11, 2014)

*Benefit Bass Tournament*

Week of the tournament! Looking forward to seeing you guys out there!


----------

